# All I want to do is record longer than 30min



## Kit Lens Jockey (Oct 28, 2019)

Recently I've had a few jobs that require me to record video longer than 30min at a time. Normally it's sort of a documentation thing, recording someone speaking at an event. The cameras I currently have are a 5D MkIV, two EOS Rs, and a C100. Obviously the C100 will do this for me, but it lacks a few important features that really hinder it compared to the 5D or the EOS R. Namely, the C100 does not have auto ISO, the autofocus is pretty primitive, even though it has the dual pixel upgrade, it has no WiFi to control it remotely, it doesn't perform in low light as well as the EOS R or the 5D, and it has the super 35 crop factor, which is a pain to deal with sometimes.

I've thought about getting an external recorder like an atmos to be able to record from the 5D or the R with no time limit, but the problem with that is that it doesn't seem like the atmos has any recording mode that results in fairly manageable file sizes. (Am I wrong here? All the formats I saw when I looked into it seem like the files from the atmos would be way bigger than what you can record natively in camera.) I don't need the extremely high bitrate files that the atmos seems to record, and in fact they become a hindrance when I'm dealing with multiple hours of video.

I even considered buying a 1DC just so I could have a camera with DSLR-like features like auto ISO, but would still record longer than 30min, but it's a pretty old camera at this point, and still quite pricey if you can find one used.

Is there any solution that will let me record from the 5D or the EOS R for longer than 30min with manageable file sizes like I would get in-camera?


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 28, 2019)

I had the same issue. My final solution was to get a Canon XF400 that is reasonably priced and can shoot unlimited time 4K up to 60P with reasonable bit rate (150 Mbps), has built-in ND filter and a wide 15x zoom lens (35mm equivalent 25.5-382.5mm), f/2.8-4.5, suitable for podium events, orchestra, music band, etc. No, it does not have FF sensor, but has good quality picture. Other options from other manufacturers may be available, though.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Oct 28, 2019)

I guess with most video cameras they don't specify, but what is the effective ISO range of the XF400?

Can the ISO (or I guess the gain) be set to auto and adjusted with exposure compensation like a still camera?


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 28, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I guess with most video cameras they don't specify, but what is the effective ISO range of the XF400?
> Can the ISO (or I guess the gain) be set to auto and adjusted with exposure compensation like a still camera?


There is no mention of effective ISO in the manual.
Yes, gain can be set to auto and adjusted in 1-db increments between 0 and 39db to adjust the exposure.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 5, 2019)

Look into the Blackmagic viewfinders. They have file sizes that are manageable.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Dec 6, 2019)

The Atomos Ninja 5 website lists a number of codecs that it supports: https://www.atomos.com/ninjav
This other website lists more specs on the DNxHR codec: http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/White_Paper/DNxHR-Codec-Bandwidth-Specifications
Amongst them is the DNxHR LB codec "LB being low bitrate"... which targets 18.26 MB/s for 4K 24fps, and 4.31 MB/s for Full HD.

This is possibly what you are looking for... maybe a little more digging might get you the exact answer you need.


----------

